# Fords ecoboost



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

In the hunt to add a truck. Anyone here running the newer ecoboost F150? Curiousity has me peaked on how they perform. My gas burner 5.4 has been a true proven worker, but this new technology has me wondering if it would be smart to give it a little more time to see if the ecoboost has longevity.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> In the hunt to add a truck. Anyone here running the newer ecoboost F150? Curiousity has me peaked on how they perform. My gas burner 5.4 has been a true proven worker, but this new technology has me wondering if it would be smart to give it a little more time to see if the ecoboost has longevity.



Heard they are awesome and get good mileage but i can buy a lot of fuel for the price of a $40,000 new truck................


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Agreed. It's a tough pill to swallow, the write-off helps though. Been truck/vehicle payment free for 5+ years now.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Agreed. It's a tough pill to swallow, the write-off helps though. Been truck/vehicle payment free for 5+ years now.




With the miles i put on i am MUCH better off with the mileage deduction. If you drive inexpensive trucks in your business and put high mileage on them, take the mileage deduction. If you drive expensive trucks but don't put many miles on them, take the straight-line depreciation.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I don't understand why people guy gas trucks, even with the ecoboost ford says you get up to 22mpg, with an average of 18. Well with my cummins I get pretty much the same thing except I can tow. Because as soon as you put a utility trailer on a gas truck the Mpg drops to like 12 or below 10 if its a heavy trailer. 

Just buy a good used diesel and it will last forever.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't owned a diesel since 1989, that POS Chevy soured my appetite for the towing ability. Maintenance was a nightmare, repairs were expensive and it was a turd in the sub-zero temps.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Haven't owned a diesel since 1989, that POS Chevy soured my appetite for the towing ability. Maintenance was a nightmare, repairs were expensive and it was a turd in the sub-zero temps.


The new ones are much different. My beloved 2007 GMC Sierra classic 2500hd really got the job done till I got t-boned by some 50 Cent wannabe going 85mph in a fully loaded escalade w/o insurance in 2010.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Your father's diesels and the modern ones are completely night and day difference.

The GM diesels of the 80s and 90s made good boat anchors.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Your father's diesels and the modern ones are completely night and day difference.
> 
> The GM diesels of the 80s and 90s made good boat anchors.


So BPWY, what do you say about the Duramax's from the 2000's and up? Especially the white ones?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Especially the white ones...............


Good boat anchors.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

P3+ said:


> In the hunt to add a truck. Anyone here running the newer ecoboost F150? Curiousity has me peaked on how they perform. My gas burner 5.4 has been a true proven worker, but this new technology has me wondering if it would be smart to give it a little more time to see if the ecoboost has longevity.


Let me know if you're near any Manheim auction sites. Ill take a look at their inventory. I bought 2 trucks from the Phoenix and Las Vegas sites last year.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't tell me you have a dealers license too???? How many rabbits you gonna pull outta that hat at one time?:notworthy:



thanohano44 said:


> Let me know if you're near any Manheim auction sites. Ill take a look at their inventory. I bought 2 trucks from the Phoenix and Las Vegas sites last year.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Buy a ford with the 6.0 diesel in it. Had it a total of 1.5 Weeks before I had to get it towed.

Nurumkin, 18-22 mpg while hauling a few thousand pounds?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Buy a ford with the 6.0 diesel in it. Had it a total of 1.5 Weeks before I had to get it towed.
> 
> Nurumkin, 18-22 mpg while hauling a few thousand pounds?


Possible in a Dirge at about 55 mph. Problem with the Dirge is the body falls apart around the engine and the trannies like to grenade.....


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> Buy a ford with the 6.0 diesel in it. Had it a total of 1.5 Weeks before I had to get it towed.
> 
> Nurumkin, 18-22 mpg while hauling a few thousand pounds?


Once I throw a full dump trailer on it I drop down to about 15, wind resistance plays a huge factor on those big trailers, One of my dumps had solid wood sides for a while and I got 12 in it full or empty. Once I got rid of the wood and put chain link on it jumped up to 14-15 full. out guys with gassers say they are lucky to get 8 with a full trailer

mtmtman: "Possible in a Dirge at about 55 mph. Problem with the Dirge is the body falls apart around the engine and the trannies like to grenade....." 

I did actually just replace the tranny in my dodge (damn automatics, but try and find a stick anywhere in the midwest) but I got almost 260k out of it so I can't complain. It was only $2800 and the guy got it done 24 hours from when I walked in the shop.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kennel fencing panels are perfect for debris trailer walls.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Kennel fencing panels are perfect for debris trailer walls.


Until debris gets caught in them while you're trying to dump!!! Nothing is quite as frustrating as having to unload a dump trailer by hand!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



PropPresPro said:


> Until debris gets caught in them while you're trying to dump!!! Nothing is quite as frustrating as having to unload a dump trailer by hand!


Most of our guys are pretty good at loading a trailer (one group did it for over a year with no sides on the trailer and still got 15 cy in each trailer. They stack all of the flat stuff on the sides (matresses plywood etc) to keep crap from slipping through. Then when they dump those things are sitting on the sides to be separated.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, the fence panels are meant for our 16' utility trailers. The dump trailers for us are left alone. Just tarp the tops and go.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Most of our guys are pretty good at loading a trailer (one group did it for over a year with no sides on the trailer and still got 15 cy in each trailer. They stack all of the flat stuff on the sides (matresses plywood etc) to keep crap from slipping through. Then when they dump those things are sitting on the sides to be separated.


That's the 2nd most frustrating thing! Having to separate debris at the landfill!


----------

